# Plastisol heat transfer problem: ink remaining on backing paper



## mop8 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had some Plastisol transfers made that I specified to be used on BLACK or dark shirts. The designs are single WHITE pattern and also WHITE background with BLACK print. The single WHITE transfers work very well, but on some smaller ones with BLACK print on top of WHITE, when I peel them, some of the black ink remains on the paper and the transfer looks "faded". I've tried several different methods of printing them, but haven't found any that work perfectly. Do any of you have suggestions to try? Heat? Pressure? Duration?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What is the printer of the transfers telling you?

What are the settings you are using now to get these results? How is that different than the instructions that came with the transfers?


----------



## mop8 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heat:350, also lower and higher, Pressure: Medium, Firm, Extra firm (tried all)
Duration: 6 sec. 8 sec. 10 sec. 
Manufacturer recommended 350 at 4-6 seconds, firm


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Are they hot peel or cold peel?


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I was just having the same issue. Letting the transfer cool and then peeling fixed it for me.


----------

